# Can you eat to much protein?



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Is there such thing as a protein overdose so to speak?

If so what will happen?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

there has been know cases of Fatalities


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

After reading this thread, I went on some sites to see what problems excessive amounts of protein can cause, and it stated it could cause kidney problems, bone loss and arthritis. How true it is I don't know as I have never heard of anyone experiencing any problems due to consuming high amounts of protein.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

What is the normal intake of protein per day?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mbb newlad said:


> What is the normal intake of protein per day?


all depends on body weight i think its around 1.5g per lb ov body weight i think its in ratio to body weight anyway lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

No, in my opinion you can't over-dose as such

(unless like stupid quantities, kinda 2-3 tubs of protein in a day!)

I think you just get passed a certain point where you can no longer utilize all amino acids and it sits int he amino pool.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MATTY_2008 said:


> After reading this thread, I went on some sites to see what problems excessive amounts of protein can cause, and it stated it could cause kidney problems, bone loss and arthritis. How true it is I don't know as I have never heard of anyone experiencing any problems due to consuming high amounts of protein.


I agree, too much protein is hard on the kidneys.


----------



## Big-T- (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes,it effects the way the kidneys work as too much causes alot of stress on them but excess protein is just like anything else,its stored as fat.just the same as your body would do eating carbs etc etc...At the end of the day its just extra calories..


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe if the protein was all from shakes and supplements but i guess you would have to eat a damn lot of chicken to get the same amount of protein that's in shakes lol. I really wouldn't worry about this as i would rather over feed my muscles protein than neglect them


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, in some cases, too much protein can be harmful.

But it tends to be quite rare and a seriously chronic overuse, ie many many years at very high levels.

Look up acidosis for a read. And chronic over-consumption can put your kidneys under stress, which if you are pre-disposed to kidney trouble could be an issue.Excess protein is deaminated and expelled in the urine, so you can be quite literally ****ing your money up the wall.

As with most things, the reality is less worrying that what is written.

You can have too much of almost everything!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Too much of any thing is bad.

Milos Sacrv has eaten 500p every day for over 20 years and hes fine.

The body has to rid it self off all the nitrogen so yeah i recon you can over do it.

I tried eating 800 grams of p per day for a while(following some thing i read in BTPB)and it made me feel like ****, now i average 350-450 p per day depending if i am training.

I agree with the thought of lowering protein levels for a day or so every week or so and then ramping i back up aka i drop it to 200 grams for a day or two and then increase again this helps my appetite and general well being greatly.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just eat protein every 3 hours and consume at least 1g/lb of bodyweight.

This sh1t isn't rocket science. Oh vary your protein source.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

winger said:


> Just eat protein every 3 hours and consume at least 1g/lb of bodyweight.
> 
> This sh1t isn't rocket science. Oh vary your protein source.


So when I bash one out, I should eat that for a bit of variety?!!

lol - couldnt resist -.-


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

YetiMan said:


> So when I bash one out, I should eat that for a bit of variety?!!
> 
> lol - couldnt resist -.-


You bet. :hungry:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

what is classed as too much?

IMO too much would be past the point that you get any use out of it.

For me over 400g a day off season is too much and I always feel more dehydrated and sluggish with this amount.

Now I try to stay at 300-350g a day and I grow fine on that.

If you overdo protein the body will be more concerned with excreting it than building up muscle

I place more emphasis on carb rotation and essential fats nowadays than protein intake, consuming 300g of protein a day is easy if you eat 5-6 times a day.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Intresting answers there. Off topic but your looking good there Tom.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks

that was 3 weeks before the British


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> what is classed as too much?
> 
> IMO too much would be past the point that you get any use out of it.
> 
> ...


Very impressive mate. Straight to the point and spoken from experience!


----------

